# My first Muscle Car!



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Heres some pics of my 68 GTO that is currently getting restored! Figured I would post some pics for everyone to enjoy! 

When I first got the car! 
http://imageshack.com/a/img401/8971/u7k4.jpg

When I First put the rebuilt motor in! 
http://imageshack.com/a/img543/933/7plb.jpg

Started tearing it down for a frame off! 
http://imageshack.com/a/img32/5955/9xqn.jpg

Some repair work to do! 
http://imageshack.com/a/img703/3369/9026.jpg

Getting a little farther!
http://imageshack.com/a/img812/4719/s309.jpg

Bodys off the frame! Now time for some small rust repairs around body bolts and powder coating the whole thing! 
http://imageshack.com/a/img691/3538/j9et.jpg


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, you are deep into this one. Keep posting pictures of your progress. Thanks, Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hang in there and don't quit! Please keep us up to date on your progress.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! Hoping it's going to be done by June or July but we will see if the funds will let it! Getting the frame powder coated soon along with the a-arms and rearend housing. Then will be putting that back together. Body is getting put on the rotisserie by the end of the month to finish the body work! Going to be painting it black!


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Black or Carousel Red? Thinking about making it a Judge Clone, I know its not a 69 but I thought it would still look cool and iv always liked the look of them


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

68GTO_MAN said:


> Black or Carousel Red? Thinking about making it a GTO Clone, I know its not a 69 but I thought it would still look cool and iv always liked the look of them


I'm kind of partial to black myself... 

...but it should be _your_ dream GTO build!


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Its such a TOUGH decision!!! I need to give him a definite answer in the next couple weeks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just my opinion 68's are beautiful cars in there own right and making one into a Judge clone just looks ALL wrong and diminishes the value. Likewise a 70 GTO painted any orange other than Orbit Orange looks ALL wrong. Just my personal aesthetic I guess.........

The above pictured 68 is incredible and would stand tall against any Judge on the street or in the show field.



A car I've always wanted to build out of a 68 post car was the Judge prototype ET.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Go black. You live in Minnesota. There's only like two days a year of hot sun up there. It is a perfect color if you don't like verdoro green.  Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to cast my vote too on the side of not trying to make a 68 into a Judge clone. Pontiac People will instantly spot it and the less genteel won't be kind... If you're the sort of person who cares what other people think, it won't be pleasant. 

However, if none of that bothers you and YOU really like it that way, then do it. You're paying the bills, you get to make the choices. It's quite possible to work oneself into a frenzied spiral from worrying about what other people think. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Knew a guy back in High School in the '70's who turned his '68 into a Judge clone. And this was when real '69 Judges could be had for CHEAP. It looked lame at the time, and would even look worse today. Keep it what it is, and go with the color of your choice. I'm partial to Verdoro Green on a '68, but _nothing _makes a statement like jet black.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing I hate more than a 68 cloned into a Judge. It's like an asian women with blond hair, just looks wrong and disturbing.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Nothing I hate more than a 68 cloned into a Judge. It's like an asian women with blond hair, just looks wrong and disturbing.


Well said! :rofl:


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol thanks for the opinions guys! I'm almost possitive I'll be going with black! I'll keep you guys posted of the progress next time I get the chance!!
:cheers


----------



## legend.gto68 (Feb 18, 2014)

Im now into my 12th month of my build on my 68 GTO and the most hardest task of all was choosing the color to paint the car with i must have changed my mind a dozen times. Go black its always a favorite and enjoy your build.


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Does everyone on here paint their cars starlight black or do some of you prefer a different black? Going to paint it with PPG but not sure what black I want to use? Open to any suggestions such as jet black etc. pics would be awesome


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My Favorite Black is the one on my 2010 Mercury and it is called Tuxedo Black. It has red and green flake in it and looks amazing in the sun.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally I like a pure jet black on older cars it looks a bit more natural. I have a 65 2+2 Starlight black that looks great but I have seen some amazing black custom rides that had other colors tinted into them. It all comes down to what does it for you. I doubt you could go too far wrong with Any black on a GTO.


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

only updated pic I have right now. 

http://imageshack.com/a/img809/4415/oatf.jpg


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Just to confuse you a little more on what color, I almost changed my mind in the middle of my build to Springmist Green. I had allready paid for the kandy, so I really couldn't afford it.


Springmist Green 1968 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Dream Car


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Just to confuse you a little more on what color, I almost changed my mind in the middle of my build to Springmist Green. I had allready paid for the kandy, so I really couldn't afford it.
> 
> 
> Springmist Green 1968 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Dream Car


F you:biggrin2: I made up my mind, Starlight black It is :cheers


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Updated frame :smile2: Shes coming along good!!

http://imageshack.com/a/img28/9580/84uf.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img691/4507/qsn6.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img600/7043/6f4s.jpg


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

so much respect for all you guys that undertake the work evolved in a frame off resto on your own. Y'all have me feeling a bit lazy as I do nothing put polish my stainless trim when Im not reaching in my wallet. Its certainly the greatest way to ever learn the workings of your car. Great job


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

par4n1 said:


> so much respect for all you guys that undertake the work evolved in a frame off resto on your own. Y'all have me feeling a bit lazy as I do nothing put polish my stainless trim when Im not reaching in my wallet. Its certainly the greatest way to ever learn the workings of your car. Great job


Thanks but but I'm not doing it all on my own. The bodywork, paint and interior are getting done by a couple different guys who know what they are doing. Also if anyone wants to know this frame is powder coated gloss black and I think they did a excellent job! In one of the pictures too you can see the rearend still partially wrapped up. That was powder coated also. I love the look of a nice looking chassis and suspension on these things. I could stare at them all day


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

par4n1 said:


> so much respect for all you guys that undertake the work evolved in a frame off resto on your own. Y'all have me feeling a bit lazy as I do nothing put polish my stainless trim when Im not reaching in my wallet. Its certainly the greatest way to ever learn the workings of your car. Great job


:agree I'm right there with you par4in1- I'm in awe of these guys that can do it themselves.

68GTO_MAN... the engine and frame look spectacular! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Pat68HO said:


> :agree I'm right there with you par4in1- I'm in awe of these guys that can do it themselves.
> 
> 68GTO_MAN... the engine and frame look spectacular! :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it! Cant wait until I get to see the final product


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Can anyone please post some updated pictures of the car for me please? I have a few of them along the way, just got the body back on the frame!


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*a few moore pics of 68GTO Mans car*

Here are a few more pics of 68 GTO Mans car after paint. Some wet sanding and buffing and she will shine like new


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting those!! Hope everyone enjoys the pics! Ill make sure to get more posted as soon as I go see the car next! So pumped to drive this thing! :willy:


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Black.

Especially since your up north.
Down here in the South black is a sunny beach.

And I agree, Judge clones are exactly that. Clones.
I'd rather have a stock original honest 68 Lemans than one 
converted to a clone Judge.
Too many out there already.

What was the true original color?


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

rlslavik said:


> Black.
> 
> Especially since your up north.
> Down here in the South black is a sunny beach.
> ...


Yes I went with black as you can tell by the pics. The original color was flambeau burgundy. You can see the picture on the first page


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*A few more pictures*

Check out updated pictures of Andrew's car. She's going to be a real beauty.


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot Marcus! Your cars going to be wicked as well!


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Finally picking up my finished car tomorrow!!! Well other than the rear window trim being installed because its on back order! Cant wait! Its going to be better than Christmas morning when i was 5 years old! :laugh::nopity:


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats. Can't wait to see it completed. Maybe I missed it, but did you decide to do a judge clone?


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Mikesan said:


> Congrats. Can't wait to see it completed. Maybe I missed it, but did you decide to do a judge clone?


No I didn't. I just went with starlight black. No judge clone here!


----------

